# Exercise and Golf



## sunnyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Last spring I started an exercise program because of my health and posted a few times about it. All through last year I saw some small improvements but nothing of real significance. I continued the program through the winter finding myself a gym that I could go to and workout after work. I started the gym program in November of this past year working with light weights, running on the tread mill and working on an epicyclical machine. The routine I have is 45 minutes 4 days a week, run two sets of 15 minutes for a total of 2.5 miles, then 15 minutes on the weights, ( I will swap out one of the 15 minute running sessions for the epicyclical machine). 2 years ago this November is when I decided to get into shape and do something about my health I weighted 232 pounds and was in very poor health today I weight 165 pounds and in better health.

In summary what I'm saying is that I played this past Sunday and I have noticed a major difference in my drive carry off the tee and the fairway's. I had gotten down to were it was all I could do was hit maybe on average 190-200 yard drives, Sunday and by the way the other times I have played this spring my drives are on average 230-250 yards with a couple Sunday that pushed the 275 yard distance. I have become a firm believer in the fact that exercise can go long way in improving ones golf game. I also was one of those people that always used the excuse I do not have the time to exercise. Well almost two years ago when my Doctor told me that I might not make it to 65 I decided that maybe I could find the time well I did (BTW was 60 then I'm 62 now and hope to make it to 85 or better). So that's my soap box speech for what ever it's worth.

I am very proud of what I have accomplished and just wanted to share it with the members and guest.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Good for you. Exercise of any kind is a good thing for folks. I do a lot of hiking in my spare time just to keep my legs in shape. Once a person loses their leg muscle tone, they are done with just about anything they do in life. A lot of these hikes are up and down hills, so there's also some cardio work being done. I also split fire wood 1 or 2 times a week, which helps my upper body. My seasonal job with the State Park requires a good amount of upper body strength. Older folks need to exercise more than they probably want to, especially those who play golf.

Again "KUDOS" to you for your accomplishment. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Very happy for you. I wish I could convince myself to exercise more.

It's funny, but for those of us old enough to remember what conditioning for golfers was like in the 50s or 60s, everyone said you didn't want to do anything that made you stronger because the technology of weight lifting was primarily going to lead you towards building up a bunched muscle, body builder type physique. Instead, you wanted forearm strength and body flexibility.

Now, science has led us to developing golfers as genuine athletes, at least for those really interested in going on the tour. Yes, there are still the Kevin Stadler types who are as wide as they are tall, but the consistent winners are so much more fit than my heroes from my youth. Every time I hear someone start the silly discussion about whether some player from the past could compete with modern players, if given modern equipment, I generally feel the answer is no, because they simply weren't the physical specimens the current players are now.

Keep up the good work Sunny... Good on ya.


----------



## Arturo (Jul 10, 2013)

Summer is more affecting for these things as compare to winters,That is the weather when you burn the calories rapidly and can keep yourself actually in shape.You should stick to your routine right now it will definitely make you achieve the goal.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm reviving this thread rather than start a new one since the general subject matter is pretty much the same.

In short, it's obvious my weight and poor physical condition is affecting my golf game. It's easy enough to see in just one round every few months.

We talked today about everything from exercise to starting with fundamentals like grip and stance, video analysis along the way and exercises to strengthen key muscles. Then we broached the subject we both need to talk about... diet.

Since my dental surgery, eating primarily soft foods has led me into a lot more carbs than usual and the weight gain that goes along with that. I want to lose about 40 lbs. Sean lost 40 lbs after his divorce and has gained some back, so we both sort of realized this was something we could attack together.

I'm working tomorrow afternoon and Sean will be in and out all afternoon with lessons, so we're going to talk some more, mostly about exercises I can do at home to work on arm and leg strength.

Next will be a matter of taking all the clubs I have laying around and deciding which add up to the best bag for me to use. I like my Callaway RAZR Tour irons, but I also have a set of RAZR X, more of a game improvement model. I have a few different drivers and wedges. About all I'm sure of is that I like my hybrids and probably couldn't be talked out of them.

I'm pretty excited about this. Making a commitment to Sean and him possibly depending on me to keep him on a plan to lose weight might be the best part. Depending on someone else and having them depend on you is a pretty great motivator.

This isn't going to be easy sometimes, but I GOT THIS!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

"All good plans of mice and men..."

This morning my dermatologist called to say one of the biopsies came back positive, so next week, I'll have a little surgery to remove the skin cancer.

I told Sean today that we have to deal with the diet and exercise first, but that actual work swinging a club might have to wait a while.

I usually follow my doctor's orders to the letter, but honestly, if this doesn't hurt, I'm playing as soon as possible.

My initial workouts will start with the small back ball. Basically, you put the ball in the small of your back and lean against the wall. With weights in hand, you do shallow knee bends and a variety of curls and lifts with the small hand weights.

I learned this exercise as part of physical therapy for a knee injury. The therapist suggested it as a good exercise in general because with my lack of cartilage in the knees, this builds up the muscles around them pretty quickly and takes some strain off them.

The diet, mostly avoiding carbs and sugars, will start when the fridge is empty of leftovers I don't need. That will be tonight or tomorrow.

And I intend to play golf nearly every day leading up to the surgery, whenever it turns out to be. Tomorrow morning, I'm playing at 9 AM with a very pretty girl I used to work with. It's hard to play with Nicole. She's so funny it's hard to concentrate. It's going to be fun!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think that's true of most exercise programs. Almost all programs suggest exercise as soon as possible after waking up in the morning, supposedly to get your blood flowing and eventually to increase your metabolism.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll have skin cancer surgery Friday the 20th, but I've started my exercise program anyway.

I'm using the back ball, doing 5 reps of 12 shallow knee bends twice a day. I use the 2 lb hand weights while I do them, wrist curls and triceps lifts. 

I don't expect a hole high on my right shoulder to affect my ability to do my exercises even if I have to stop playing golf for a few weeks.

I also have a larger ball meant for core work, but it isn't holding air very well. I might have to spend all of $10 to replace it because there's no doubt it's the easiest way to work on core muscles at my age without taking up much space.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Something must be happening because I'm sore this morning.


----------

